# The Springs



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

My husband is out there now and has been shown accomodation. As he is not very descriptive I was wondering if anyoe knows this area. This villa is street 7, Springs 9.[ 2 BEDS] Do yu know anything about these villas? My husband said briefly on the phone that he thought it had a gym locally but he didn't know about a pool.
Any if would be appreciated


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

These villas are in the Emirates Hills areas. Springs and Meadows are all mixed in together, with Meadows being larger, detached villas and Springs being attached, terrace type housing. They are quite small villas, but it depends where you come from. Alot Aussies balk at the idea of living in a Springs villa, but Europeans tend to be less bothered. Each Springs villa has a small garden. Each Springs and Meadows has it's own boom gate which is manned by a security gaurd. The local gym your husband is referring to would be the one at the Town Centre (Hayya club). I live in the Meadows but am a member of Fitness First at Media City. Nearly every Springs and Meadows has a community pool which is free to use. I'm not sure if Springs 7 has it's own pool, but if it doesn't one of the neighbouring Springs will. If you look on Emaar, you can see some floorplans. Although living in the Springs/Meadows can be a bit like the Truman show, it's well located. It's pretty close to everything you need, especially if you or your husband are working in Internet City or anywhere in 'new' Dubai. You can have a look on Google Earth and it can give you a good idea. We managed to find our villa on it, so I could have a look at location before I even got there.

Don't expect a high quality of building standards, though. I would try and make sure that your contract states that the landlord is responsible for maintenance as these villas were all whacked up pretty quickly, and it shows. This is common across Dubai, not unique to Springs Villas. I quite like living in the Meadows purely because of location and it has good cycle ways around the lakes etc, so it's very child friendly. It would be nice if not all the villa's looked the same, though.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry it is springs 9, street 7.. I am not too worried about the size at the mo. There is only 3 of us and we rattle around in a 4 bed home here. I didn't want a appartment so we pushed for a villa [albeit small] I was more concerned about a community pool as we swim alot. We are being given a furniture allowance as it is empty - not even a cooker!!! I have organised our removal but we have only personal things left [amounts to about 50 boxes] My daughter will be going to Jumeriah college in September husband says its oly about 20 mins on school bus?
Anymore info would be appreciated


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry, Springs 7/9, the information still applies. I'm trying to think where Springs 9 is from us. Either way, it will be close.I have just found out that Springs 9 doesn't have a communal pool. I'm not sure how far the closest pool would be to you for you to use another Springs/Meadows pool. All the Springs and Meadows are connected via walk ways and alley ways.

My kids go to Wellington and because traffic is quite bad, it takes me half an hour to get there in the morning but less than 15 mins to get them in the afternoon. I'd allow more like 40 mins to get to JC, but by Dubai standards, that's not bad. Maybe the school could give you more of an idea as to what time the school bus would come through the Springs.

It's the norm for villas to come empty. Yep, forever shelling out money on cookers, dishwashers, curtains, etc in the beginning.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Can we still use another springs pool then? And how long would it take to walk there? Is it common for companies to give a furniture allowance ? The contract said fully furnished property so I presumed it would all be there - not having to go out and get it.... Apparently the company have good discounts with certain shops?
I have been quite excited by the move - now I am a tad nervous [a little of the unknown]


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, you can walk to other Springs or Meadows to use their pools but I don't know how far that can be. Maybe 5 minutes? I have a shocking memory and can't even tell you where exactly springs 9 is located. Perhaps that's something your DH can go and check out? If I was there, I'd go for a drive myself.

DH's company paid for to ship all our stuff over. (Well, all that could fit in a 20foot container, anyway. From what I gather, this seems to be the most common although some people do get a month's salary or something instead. Not sure about companies having discounts at stores, but It's possible. I know it seems all overwhelming at the beginning, but don't try and hold it all in. I did that and ended up sick, so it's good to let it all out if you need to. It will get done, one way or another.

Was it your husband's contract that said 'fully furnished?' There are some fully furnished places around, but the vast, vast majority of places come empty.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Just to be a bit clearer (or maybe not ) We live in Meadows 8. The Springs neighbouring us (not sure what number that is) actually has a row of villas whose back gates open up onto the street we live in. The people living in those villas would have to only walk about 200 metres to use our communal pool. So even though the Springs you live in may not have a pool, it's possible that there is not one very far away.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for all that - hopefully flight is on 1st August and all will become clearer. I think its not being able to see for yourself ad you know what men are like - never any detail!!! couldn't even remember how many bathrooms!!! I think according to emaar plans there will be 2!!! Yes the villa comes with no furniture and we will def. be getting a furniture allowance [which I think is larger than bringing a container with our own stuff - strange way of doing things I think and not one that I have heard of on any of these forums] I have tried google earth map but it is taking forever and not getting clear enough [this computer is going to the dump next week and I am just taking a laptop] Is it bad if you live near a lake with mosquitoes?


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

flossie said:


> Just to be a bit clearer (or maybe not ) We live in Meadows 8. The Springs neighbouring us (not sure what number that is) actually has a row of villas whose back gates open up onto the street we live in. The people living in those villas would have to only walk about 200 metres to use our communal pool. So even though the Springs you live in may not have a pool, it's possible that there is not one very far away.


Hi Flossie,apprently villa is quite near Spinneys supermarket... Is this a good shop and what kind of labeled products are they? I know you are Australian but do you know any british labels?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mardigras said:


> Hi Flossie,apprently villa is quite near Spinneys supermarket... Is this a good shop and what kind of labeled products are they? I know you are Australian but do you know any british labels?



Hi Mardigras,
My British friends tell me that there isnt much you cant buy in Dubai, that you get back in UK, and I believe that Spinneys is one of the best places for British foods etc.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Be warned, the Springs 2 beds are tiny! 


Spinneys has a link to Waitrose so you will find quite a lot of Waitrose owns brand as well as numerous others that you will recognise. There is very little from the UK that you cannot find in Dubai.

-


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba.... ! what do you call tiny? Glad about waitrose brands as this is good...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tiny, as in not much bigger than a two-up two-down. Second bedroom is very small & so-called 2nd bathroom is a very tight squeeze. If you are used to a 4 bed house chances are you will find it a very tight fit.

Re Spinneys - just don't expect Waitrose fresh ready meals! Not much of that anywhere. Seriously, don't even think about food stuffs as you can usually find what you are used to or a very acceptable alternative. The only problem is that not all supermarkets stock everything, so you'll probably have to take the odd trip to Carrefour or Choitrams to get everything you want. We also have a few branches of M&S, but the food range is limited to cans, packets and some frozen items. 

-


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes I am used to a 4 bed house, but as half the house [email protected] used I won't miss it - can always move on later if feel the need!!! Plus, good excuse not for all and sundry to descend for a cheap holiday [ I have that here] Funny really, when we first got married our first house was like a box!! And I think it was the best vibed house we have had. Haunted at our last house prior to this one. We shall see....


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Hi, I am staying in the springs 14 right now directly across from Spinneys. As for the size I would say they are not that bad. I come from Texas where everything is big and this place is very livable for 3 people! Spinneys seems to have a good selection of food, not everything I wanted to see but they at least have a good pork selection and pretty much anything else you could want. Carefour in the emarites mall has eveything else.

I don't know about the pools here, I think it might be too hot this time of year to swim in an un-chilled pool so I haven't bothered looking for one close to my villa yet.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

*the springs*

Thanks Longhorn you have made me feel a bit better about The Springs. What is your villa like [guess its not like the Ewings Dallas] Glad to know theres pork in Spinneys......


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Today my villa is a mess, the maid comes this afternoon though!  

But mess aside the villa is pretty nice, its not up to American construction standards by any stretch but I hardly notice the little flaws since it isn't my home. The backyard is a pretty good size and would be nice if it weren't for all the dust on the furniture. I would guess the size is about 20' x 30' with a fair amount of grass. The bedrooms are smallish but there is room to move around and we have a king size bed in the master with two twin beds in the 2nd, there is another very small room downstairs that could be an office but we have a small futon in it making it a 3rd bedroom. It is probably only 7' x 7' though...not really a bedroom! Kitchen and dining rooms are not bad at all. Again not an american sized kitchen and you wouldn't want more than one cook in there but the dining area is big enough for a long table that could seat 8 people. The living room is also on the small side but big enough for what you need, a sofa, a chair and a television. Any more than that is wasted space anyhow.

I suppose better than trying to explain what it is like I will take some pictures today and email them to you. Send me a PM with your email and I will send them today.


----------

